# Anyone using Duac Gel?



## makeupchicky (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi everyone...just wondering if anyone's using Duac gel for acne treatment. I was using it for a while and saw on the tube that it's only good for 60 days...I've had it for a little more than 60 days and just wondering if I can still use it. And was wondering why it's only good for 60 days. I still have more than half the tube left and it seems like such a waste to have to throw it away... **sigh** :scared:


----------



## robdawn (Jan 8, 2007)

I have used it in the past and actually the doctor that prescribed it to me gave me samples and they were expired, she said it really didn't make a difference and its life is actually 6months to a year longer. I also feel the need to tell you be careful with it I used it too often and actually it made my skin look and feel like a horrible sunburn.


----------



## Leza1121 (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi,

I haven't used this product.


----------



## lavender (Jan 9, 2007)

My doctor also told me to continue using it even though it already expired!


----------



## makeupchicky (Jan 9, 2007)

awesome! thanks ladies. i use it only as a spot treatment in the morning (i use retin-a micro in the evening), so I still have more than half the tube left. it's good to know that i can continue using it, considering that it cost me $45 co-pay for it! :eusa_wall:


----------



## singinmom (Feb 23, 2007)

I've heard from a nurse that prescriptions usually last 6-12 months past the expiration date and that they start to lose effectiveness over time. Some products need to be refrigerated but I don't know if Duac gel is one of them.


----------

